# Commercials.....Ugh!



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 20, 2016)

Commercials......I'm really bothered by commercials these days.  I have  counted up to ten of them between programing, consistently!  I lose  patience with this and tend to lose interest in the programing all  together and turn off the stupid television.  Anyone else?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, Tell me about it.  
During a movie, there are 10 minutes of ads and  5 minutes of the movie.
I rarely buy any of the products they're pushing and absolutely  REFUSE to purchase ANY
product  of a really stupid commercial.

I do like some of the ads and approve of the way they are made.  Mostly the clever and funny ones.

If I want to watch an old movie, I'll get it from the library.  I'm not interested in paying extra money
for the site outlets.  Rather read a good book.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 20, 2016)

I rarely watch TV except for TCM (when they actually show good movies), Movieplex, and PBS.  I don't put up with commercials unless there is a program I really really want to watch.  I like to watch Frasier late at night but the commercials are even more frequent, and longer, than during the day or prime time.  

Seems like 90% of the time, when I am channel surfing, every single channel i go to is running a commercial, and they go on and on for so long I finally give up and turn the TV off.

That is one thing I like about watching soccer -- you get 45+ minutes of uninterrupted action, then a commercial break, then 45+ minutes more of uninterrupted action.  And it's live. I don't have the patience to watch American football anymore.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2016)

I rarely ever watch television, choosing to freestream all my favourite series to watch on my widescreen computer monitor. It's great not to have to put up with commercials.


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2016)

Sometimes the commercials are better than the show.  I love the Subaru commercials with the dogs driving around.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 20, 2016)

I did love this one--





I loved this one too but it always made me cry:


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2016)

THOSE I like Jujube.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2016)

Love those commercials!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2016)

Most commercials really annoy me, especially the ones pushing prescription drugs.  On weekends, the commercials are long lasting, like full blown infomercials.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 20, 2016)

I rarely watch TV but yeah there are more commercials than programming. You're watching History or Discovery and there's a crucial battle...what is about to happen? Suddenly have you lost a loved one to meselthemonia? Do you have erectile dysfunction? Irritable bowel syndrome? Have you considered a new arthritis medication that can cause sudden death? NONONO, leave me alone already...


----------



## Susie (Apr 20, 2016)

The ads can be so annoying, but the latest ads on TV here involve little children-so cute-:A toddler having his blonde hair cut-his expressions priceless; the little girl making a big mess of her food-her innocent look-lovely!
And the ads featuring meerkats?-the little one wearing a sort of jumpsuit, gladly watch this ad over and over again.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 20, 2016)

I hate those commercials, too, which is one reason I got rid of cable and now just do Netflix, Acorn TV, etc.  Most of the ads assume the American public has an IQ of about 32 and are obsessed with erectile dysfunction.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 20, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I rarely watch TV but yeah there are more commercials than programming. You're watching History or Discovery and there's a crucial battle...what is about to happen? Suddenly have you lost a loved one to meselthemonia? Do you have erectile dysfunction? Irritable bowel syndrome? Have you considered a new arthritis medication that can cause sudden death? NONONO, leave me alone already...




For me, many commercials actually cause Irritable bowel syndrome....:shrug:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 20, 2016)

Absolutely!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been counting the commercials too, Autumn - they're running between 10 -13 per commercial break. It seems there are two kinds of commercials now - 30 second quickies and full-blown one minute ones (usually for Rx drugs).

Either way, it's a royal pain watching anything but TCM.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 20, 2016)

And TCM is getting to be like TGM (the old grey mare) -- it ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Wren (Apr 21, 2016)

Definately,  at one time you could make a quick cup of tea during the commercials now you can almost make a three course meal !


----------



## clover (Apr 21, 2016)

Ads do not get any worse than the MoneySuperMarket.com ones. So cringy


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 21, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I rarely watch TV but yeah there are more commercials than programming. You're watching History or Discovery and there's a crucial battle...what is about to happen? Suddenly have you lost a loved one to meselthemonia? Do you have erectile dysfunction? Irritable bowel syndrome? Have you considered a new arthritis medication that can cause sudden death? NONONO, leave me alone already...


Exactly!!!


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 21, 2016)

Wren said:


> Definately,  at one time you could make a quick cup of tea during the commercials now you can almost make a three course meal !



Ya, no more rushing to the bathroom and back, now you can pee, do the laundry, let the pets out and in again, make a snack and still have time left. Sheesh!


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 21, 2016)

At least it's good to know I'm not alone in my feelings on these. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 21, 2016)

Since TV ads are necessary, it would be great if they fell under one of 2 classifications - entertaining or strictly informative - and were short and to-the-point. I have DVR so that I can fast-forward through the ads when watching regular programming. I also use OnDemand a lot. 

Since we have so many options that allow skipping the ads, maybe ad-makers will wise up. And maybe TV stations will have to bite the bullet on profits from commercial revenues.


----------

